# my friends think that im moving way to fast.



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

My wife and I have been apart for 4 months now. I've tried everything that you can imagine to save our Marriage. 1 person doesn't make a Marriage, sorry!.. At times i felt like a doormat and others just an ATM machine. I told her that i'm very tired, emotionally and physically im drained people. Today i have come to realize that she isnt giving our marriage the attention it needs to weather the storm. I just want to file and move on to the next chapter in life. I called her to get some information for the paperwork like her new address but she will not answer my text or calls no after i told her im giving up. My friends seem to think that i am moving to fast with divorce. 4 months feel like a lifetime and i have had a lifetime of pain and hurt in that short time. how do i proceed without the information i need. I want to set her free and for myself to have closure..


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Each individual situation is different and with different needs. You handle yours and move on forward. I am not saying the D-word or anything, but just what is best for you. Seems like she already made a choice.


----------



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks, she's unable to forgive me for anything that she says i've done. Believe me I have asked for forgiveness for hurting her in anyway many many times. It just seems more like she is getting off on knowing that im heart broken and ashamed for hurting her in any way and wants to have me continue on the same path..


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, it will be a good thing for her to move onward and upward to where she can find peace and joy...but you still do what is best for YOU! It takes two to hurt in a partnaship ;o) She may be just trying to put herself in a good light. With her illness ane the timing, you will probably always come out the villian, just brush it off and keep moving too.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Jayblack973, 

If you don't mind... what did you do to your wife to anger her so ? 

~sammy


----------



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

She says that i wasn't attentive enough. Not enough holding hands and kissing in public.


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

You've got to be kidding ???? 

~sammy


----------



## JAYBLACK973 (Feb 21, 2011)

i kid you not. i said, stuff like that can be overlooked and it should but not in her eyes. the MC said that my wife is immature and very insecure. 16yrs and she just said that was enough for her to stop caring for her marriage..lol


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Bro only you know when its time. If you have had enough and are ready to move forward by all means do so but only when you are ready. Seems like she has given up on it, as they say the ball is in your court. We are here no matter what you decide.


----------

